# which one is newer 4000, 5000, 100 etc??



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

hi guys i'm sure this is a really stupid question but i don't know how the audi cars work
i'm looking to get a sunroof motor from an audi 5000/4000/100/90 and what to know what the newest one would be to try to find the newest one
thanks for the help


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

no one can tell me?


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (jettag60)*

an Audi 100 would be the newer of the choices as they were made into the 90's
audi 4000 1980-1987?
audi 5000 1978-1988?
audi 100/200 1989-1994


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (ejust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejust* »_an Audi 100 would be the newer of the choices as they were made into the 90's
audi 4000 1980-1987?
audi 5000 1978-1988?
audi 100/200 1989-1994

great thank you very much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

